# Drill press chuck key replacement



## bon_sai (Feb 23, 2005)

Last week on Wednesday, I purchased a new Craftsman 12" Drill Press from Sears.

On Thursday, I assembled and chucked up a drill bit for a test run.

Don't know if I was so excited or poorly designed chuck key but the key's handle twisted right off. Called Sears to report and ask for a heavy duty key.

They sent me the new although same style chuck and key as a replacement. Recieved it today.

I decided to look for a beefy chuck key while waiting. Home Depot, Harbor Freight and Lowes had keys but just were not right.

During lunch yesterday I decided to look in a local Pawn Shop.

First key I picked up worked. The key was attached to a 1/2" Makita  electric drill. 

Took it up to the counter and the cashier said no charge.

Tip is try different manufacturers to find replacement parts.

bon_sai


----------



## tipusnr (Feb 23, 2005)

Great work scavenging. Since Craftsman really doesn't make anything itself, I'm not surprised a part from another manufacturer worked.  I'm only surprised you found it!!


----------



## KKingery (Feb 23, 2005)

Looks like you did alright with that find! Nothing wrong with saving a buck or two!


----------



## Gary (Feb 23, 2005)

And what were the ods of finding it in a pawn show? Nice going!



> _Originally posted by tipusnr_
> <br />Great work scavenging. Since Craftsman really doesn't make anything itself, I'm not surprised a part from another manufacturer worked.  I'm only surprised you found it!!


----------



## opfoto (Feb 23, 2005)

Great find.... perserverence pays off again!!!


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 23, 2005)

Lucky Duck, Our Pawn Shops give nothing away.  They see it in your hand and the price goes up...[]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 24, 2005)

You shop somewhere else? [] For odd ball stuff my first stop is junk shops that resell used stuff, flea markets, antique shops and pawn shops. I used to buy used old screwdrivers to make wood carving tools from. I would heat, file and pound into shape then rehard and sharpen. Except for my time, total cost was usually under $1.00. Drill bits can be purchased for almost nothing. A minute in my Drill Doctor and good as new.





> _Originally posted by Gary_
> <br />And what were the ods of finding it in a pawn show? Nice going!
> 
> 
> ...


----------

